# Ps3 Cod 4



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Anyone got any good tips like what weapon to use for each map. What class of weapon mixes is your fav.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Not much time now but loads!

Crossfire map - A G3 or other mid to long range assult rifle e.g. M16 is very useful or indeed a sniper but I prefer the advantages the first two have for CQC.

You can also say the same for overgrown, although that is a mint sniping map.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i dont like playing maps i dont like. i just quit and find another game :lol:

i like shipment. chuck 3 grenades, then let the RPD rip


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

I've come from PC gaming and got a PS3 with COD4. Trying to get to grips with the pad, holy cow, I keep blowing my own guys up etc, I got to learn soon :lol:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

http://www.ps3forums.com/showthread.php?t=118644


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Good find, thanks


----------

